# Relabeling blank tees



## One Web (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a question. Can you relabel a tee and leave it blank? So can I buy AA blanks at wholesale and relabel them with my brand and sell them without any type of print/decoration?


----------



## jfoawn (Jun 18, 2007)

you could it just would be pointless... unless u get them for realllllyyyyy cheap....


----------

